# Any comments



## Bowhinting4ever (Feb 16, 2012)

I was thinking about buying a new Mathews helim and was wanting some feedback. If you have any comment let me hear them


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a good bow.


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice shooting bow.


----------

